# Big Mississippi Grassies



## bayoustalker (Jul 23, 2009)

Me and a buddy made a quick trip last night, shot 2 big grassies. 62 and 64 lbs.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 24, 2009)

those are pigs !!! i bet they gave that bottle reel a workout !!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome pigs


----------



## bayoustalker (Jul 24, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> those are pigs !!! i bet they gave that bottle reel a workout !!!



 One of them almost pulled me off the platform. Couldn't get the fan turned around quick enough. 

 The bow in the picture is a 62 inch Ben Pearson, to give you an idea of how long these fish are.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 28, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Webbslinger (Sep 16, 2009)

which one did you eat? lol


----------

